# Byron Scott: Kobe could see time as power forward



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> With an infusion of mostly young talent like No. 2 overall pick D'Angelo Russell, Jordan Clarkson and the addition of Lou Williams, the Lakers used their summer-league pairings to start experimenting with their lineup. And that might mean a change for Kobe Bryant.
> 
> Coach Byron Scott told NBA.com it's possible Bryant could spend time at power forward.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...ron-scott-says-kobe-bryant-play-power-forward


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If the Cavs play Lebron at the 4, I don't see why we can't throw Kobe on him in a pinch.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If the Cavs play Lebron at the 4, I don't see why we can't throw Kobe on him in a pinch.


Because James is 6'8, 240 and Kobe is 6'6, 200?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Because James is 6'8, 240 and Kobe is 6'6, 200?


How do you feel about this idea and Scott's coaching in general?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

small forward yes, PF? dubious


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

nba trend

Warriors small line-up won the championship.

Steph Curry could see time as center.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Steph Curry could see time as center.


Bogut's pretty much been their PG for a while now anyway. Should be an easy swap.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> How do you feel about this idea


IMHO Kobe Bryant isn't able to play PF by any stretch of the imagination.
That doesn't mean he isn't able to score from "PF territory" (high post).



> and Scott's coaching in general?


Too soon to tell, bro. He had a rough year last season, cause the team tanked. Nothing much he could have done.
I'm having a "wait and see" approach for this season. But there's one thing i don't like so far in Byron: he talks the talk for a coach who hasn't done much walking.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you mean aside from turning two different shit franchises into 50+ game winners and getting to the finals twice?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> you mean aside from turning two different shit franchises into 50+ game winners and getting to the finals twice?


Oh, sorry. I should have said "he talks the talk for a coach who hasn't done much walking" *in the last decade*.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Bogut's pretty much been their PG for a while now anyway. Should be an easy swap.


Unless they're up against mozgov. In which case Bogut is their ML Carr.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> IMHO Kobe Bryant isn't able to play PF by any stretch of the imagination.
> That doesn't mean he isn't able to score from "PF territory" (high post).
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, there's nothing much coaches can do without talent. Maybe we should stop firing ours every year until we get actual talent.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I agree, there's nothing much coaches can do without talent. Maybe we should stop firing ours every year until we get actual talent.


Btw, has D'Antoni found a job yet?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Unless they're up against mozgov. In which case Bogut is their ML Carr.


But then Mozgov stops playing, too... and turns into the Cavs' Lawrence Funderburke.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> Oh, sorry. I should have said "he talks the talk for a coach who hasn't done much walking" *in the last decade*.


you could say that but it would lack a certain amount of perspective - what was he supposed to do with that trash in Cleveland he was saddled with? and you yourself are arguing patience here so what's your point? mine would be that wherever he's had talent and time he's enjoyed success and I would add that despite what many claim he's actually been quite good about playing and developing young talent whether it was Richard Jefferson and Kenyon Martin in New Jersey or Chris Paul, David West and Tyson Chandler in New Orleans (not to mention Jordan Clarkson last season)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> you could say that but it would lack a certain amount of perspective - what was he supposed to do with that trash in Cleveland he was saddled with? *and you yourself are arguing patience here so what's your point?* mine would be that wherever he's had talent and time he's enjoyed success and I would add that despite what many claim he's actually been quite good about playing and developing young talent whether it was Richard Jefferson and Kenyon Martin in New Jersey or Chris Paul, David West and Tyson Chandler in New Orleans (not to mention Jordan Clarkson last season)


My point is that i can't evaluate Byron Scott's work as the Lakers coach till now. Last season was a lost season, so i'm waiting to see how he fares this season.
I know all about Scott's *past *as a coach (NJ/NO). What i criticized him for was for his big mouth. You may agree that Kobe can play PF (like he said). You may agree that three pointers don't matter much (like he said). You may agree that a coach goes public criticizing a player (like he has, with Swaggy). You may even defend him going public with the "D'Angelo Russell is no Magic Johnson). That's all fine and dandy. But Scott is no Poppovich. No Riley. No Jackson. And he can't talk like he is. Wich was my point.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Btw, has D'Antoni found a job yet?


Probably some euro trash team. Maybe he's waiting for the 15 coaches set to be fired this season/next summer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Because James is 6'8, 240 and Kobe is 6'6, 200?


Because that's stopped Kobe from guarding him for stretches in the past?? Lebron is an undersized 4. I can absolutely see Kobe checking undersized 4s like him, George or Harrison Barnes when teams go small.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Probably some euro trash team. Maybe he's waiting for the 15 coaches set to be fired this season/next summer.


Oh, ok. I wish him the best of luck. Not easy, for such an awesome coach, to be unimployed for so long...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Because that's stopped Kobe from guarding him for stretches in the past?? Lebron is an undersized 4. I can absolutely see Kobe checking undersized 4s like him, George or Harrison Barnes when teams go small.


One COULD say Kobe is an undersized 3, let alone 4.
Dude, you know what i menat, right? F!, if the oposing team has Klay Thompson as the PF, Clarkson can be playing PF for the Lakers, for all i care.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Oh, ok. I wish him the best of luck. Not easy, for such an awesome coach, to be unimployed for so long...


You think he's a awesome coach? I'm confused, I thought you hated every coach we've had since Phil?

PS mike brown is still unemployed too.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> You think he's a awesome coach? I'm confused, I thought you hated every coach we've had since Phil?
> 
> PS mike brown is still unemployed too.


Don't try to be an wise-guy, Jamel. It doesn't suit you.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Don't try to be an wise-guy, Jamel. It doesn't suit you.


Only one of us two have ever said Pringles was a good coach.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pringles wasn't that bad of a coach. He was just a jackass who pissed people off.


----------

